# I hope you like my cover of "Only An Ocean Away"



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I uploaded my cover of Sarah Brightman's "Only an Ocean Away" video.

We filmed most of the footage in a green screen room.  
The good thing about green screen is I can be put anywhere in the ocean and not worry about getting wet. LOL.

Have a great day everyone!
~Elena~


----------

